
Ask HN: Is it a good idea to create a stackoverflow like thing for Farmers? - pranoy
Tell your opinion about creating a stackoverflow like thing for farmers specifically.
======
ceejayoz
You could propose a StackOverflow for it:
[https://area51.stackexchange.com/](https://area51.stackexchange.com/)

------
smt88
Shouldn't you ask farmers?

